# Scott Beyerstedt - [Mattawan, Michigan]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mich. Officer dead following high speed crash during chase

Officer Down: Scott Beyerstedt - [Mattawan, Michigan]

Biographical Info

Age: 21

Additional Info: Officer Beyerstedt had only been with the department for two weeks.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Beyerstedt was killed when his cruiser flipped and hit a tree during a high-speed chase. His training officer, Daniel Hutchins, who was also in the cruiser is listed in stable condition

Date of Incident: July 25, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Mattawan police officer has died following a crash during a high-speed chase last night. It happened just after 9 p.m. in the 49000 block of 24th Street near Red Arrow Highway in Van Buren County.

Two officers were chasing a vehicle that had been driving recklessly along I-94 when the patrol car slipped off the edge of the road as it was rounding an S-curve. The vehicle overcorrected and the car flipped backward and hit a tree. The driver, 21-year-old Scot Beyerstedt, died at noon today at Bronson Methodist Hospital in Kalamazoo.

He had been working in Mattawan for two weeks. He had previously worked in Cass County The passenger in the patrol car, Officer Daniel Hutchins, 29, was listed in stable condition. He was Beyerstedt's training officer.


----------

